

StripeSpotter, open source barcode scanner for Zebra's and other animals - jrnkntl
http://code.google.com/p/stripespotter/

======
joelhaasnoot
For a minute I thought this was an April Fools joke, but it looks like an
awesome idea. Wonder in what other ways this would be do-able. Antlers I
imagine would need much higher resolution images from a fixed vantage point to
detect similarity...

------
jrnkntl
Story on it;
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2011/04/barcode...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2011/04/barcode-
scanner-for-zebras.html)

------
tcarnell
Nice - could also have a Tartan scanner (to identify Scottish clans) or a tree
trunk scanner to age a tree, or a wood grain scanner to identify different
types of wood...

------
smogzer
Idea: create a startup that sews unique barcode tshirts so that this technique
can be used to identify anything.

~~~
iwwr
You may be vaguely interested in this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Government>

